# IPv6 Adressen



## bobbybackblech (31. Okt. 2014)

Ich habe einen Root bei Hetzner, dort hat man ja ein IPv6 Netz.
Wie finde ich hier aber bspw. die IPv6 Adresse meiner Haupt IP heraus ?
Oder kann ich irgendwie aus meiner Ipv4 Adresse die IPv6 generieren ?

Und kann man eine Webseite bspw. schon nur unter IPv6 laufen lassen ohne IPv4 ?
Denn bei einer IPv4 bspw. muss man ja jede IP Adresse zusätzlich kaufen, bei IPv6 hätte man ja massig Adressen schon direkt mit drin.
Oder ist das generell noch nicht möglich ?


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. Okt. 2014)

Du kannst in ISPConfig auch reine IPV6 Adressen hinzufügen und diese dann nutzen.

Den oberen Abschnitt deiner Frage kapiere ich nicht ganz. Wenn Du in den Robot gehst, hast Du dort bei deinem Server bei den IPs unten ein 64er IPV6 Netz, aus diesem heraus kannst Du alle IP Adressen nutzen die in dem 64er liegen. Sofern Du dazu nen RerverseDNS benötigst legst Du diesen im Robot unterhalb des Subnetzes mit an. Damit auch mit der DNS Auflösung klappt legst Du einfach bei deinem Domainprovider einen AAAA Record von der IPV6 zur entsprechenden Domain an. Thats it.

Gruß Sven


----------



## bobbybackblech (31. Okt. 2014)

Achso - Also ist eine IPv6 Adresse nicht praktisch gebunden an eine IPv4, sondern es sind praktisch zwei völlig unterschiedliche Adressen ?

Wie sieht es denn da mit den aktuellen Browsern etc. aus bzgl. nur IPv6 ?
Gibt es schon irgendwelche Seiten, die bspw. nur auf IPv6 setzen komplett ohne IPv4 ?


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. Okt. 2014)

Ich weiß jetzt keine Seite auswendig die only IPV6 ist, jedoch ist das Problem weniger der Browser sondern schlicht, der Anschluss der User.
Haste kein IPV6 an deinem genutzten Zugang und auch nicht selber einen Tunnel eingerichtet, so siehst Du die Seite nicht.
Daher fahre ich derzeit so, dass ich alle Seiten IPV4 und IPV6 betreibe. So kommt jeder drauf.

Und genau, es sind zwei unterschiedliche Adressen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## bobbybackblech (31. Okt. 2014)

Ah oaky.

Wenn ich bspw. zwei IP Adressen habe: Welche wird denn dann aufgelöst bzw. woher weiss der Anschluss welche IP dieser nun nimmt ?


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. Okt. 2014)

Du meinst zwei IP Adressen auf dem Server oder mehr? Das ist ganz einfach, dazu gibts DNS...


----------



## wotan2005 (31. Okt. 2014)

hat der DSL-Anschluss IPv6 nimmt er die Seiten wenn verfügbar auf IPv6, ansonsten eben IPv4


----------



## bobbybackblech (2. Nov. 2014)

okay.
Und wenn ich jetzt bspw. folgendes Netz habe:

2A01:04F8:0140:7191:0000:0000:0000:0000 -
2A01:04F8:0140:7191:FFFF:FFFF:FFFF:FFFF

Da sind ja die :FFFF praktisch das was ich ändern muss.
Muss man hier Buchstaben angeben, oder Zahlen, oder beides ?
Oder wie suche ich mir hier meine IP6 Adresse raus ?

Würde das bspw. gehen ?
2A01:04F8:0140:7191:A100:FFFF:FFFF:FFFF


----------



## F4RR3LL (2. Nov. 2014)

Das hier finde ich  beschreibt es gut: http://www.administrator.de/wissen/subnetting-mit-ipv6-anhand-eines-beispiels-133820.html

ich machs mir einfach bei ipv6 , denn real braucht man davon ja eh nur ne Hand voll ips. Daher fange ich immer mit der Zahl 100 an und gehe dann hoch. In deinem obigen Beispiel wäre das dann zB.
2A01:04F8:0140:7191::100
2A01:04F8:0140:7191::101 usw

Gruß Sven


----------



## bobbybackblech (2. Nov. 2014)

Okay.
Und dann lege ich in /etc/network/interfaces eine weitere IPv6 Adresse an:

iface eth0*:1 *inet6 static
  address 2A01:04F8:0140:7191::100
  netmask 64
  gateway fe80::1

Und eth0*:1 *die 1 ist dann entsprechend jeweils immer für die eigene IP Adresse. Also für die nächste zusätzliche IP Adresse dann hier entsprechend bspw. eth0:4 ?
Und die IPv4 Adresse dann entsprechend auch unter eth0*:1 *?


----------



## bobbybackblech (2. Nov. 2014)

Wenn ich auch eine zusätzliche IPv4 anlege.
Muss ich dann auch hier für jede zusätzliche IP die Net und Gateway Mask angeben ?
Oder lediglich die neue IP ?


----------



## nowayback (2. Nov. 2014)

```
######################
# IPv6 Konfiguration #
######################
iface eth0 inet6 static
        # domain1.tld - dns AAAA Record nicht vergessen
        address D:E:I:N:E::1:I:P:V:6
        netmask 64
        post-up /sbin/ip -f inet6 route add G:A:T:E:W:A:Y:I:P:V:6 dev eth0
        post-up /sbin/ip -f inet6 route add default via G:A:T:E:W:A:Y:I:P:V:6
        pre-down /sbin/ip -f inet6 route del default via G:A:T:E:W:A:Y:I:P:V:6
        pre-down /sbin/ip -f inet6 route del G:A:T:E:W:A:Y:I:P:V:6 dev eth0

        # domain2.tld - dns AAAA Record nicht vergessen
        up /sbin/ip -f inet6 addr add D:E:I:N:E::2:I:P:V:6/64 dev eth0
        down /sbin/ip -f inet6 addr del D:E:I:N:E::2:I:P:V:6/64 dev eth0
```
Ich denke es ist selbsterklärend...


----------

